# Injuns, Outlaws and Carpetbaggers



## Doc_Souark (May 3, 2004)

I'm doing a Sidewinder campaign and thought I'ld share, pardon the mistakes etc.

Dramatis Personalitis;Levels are as they stand now

Gavin Neal; Of Tinderbox TX, former Sgt of Scouts for the Texas Volinteer Cav. UCS, Neal was captured in the last weeks of the war and was paroled in July 1865 and has been makeing his slow way home ever since.{So-Ranch Hand/Tough-3/Scout-2}

Major Henry Lee St. John; Tall Oaks Virgina, Studying for the Law when the war started St. John enlisted in the Calvary of the Virgina Army, after the war he returned to Tall Oaks to find it in ruins a owned by a carpetbagger. {SO-Military, Dedicated-2,Smart-1,Fast-2)

Beuragard Thibiduex: New Orleans La, Bo managed to avoid service in the war, the scoin of a New Orleans family he spent the war as a gambler and sometimes spy(for whoever paid the most) {So-Idle Rich, Fast-2, Chrismatic-2, Mavarick-1}

Bobby Neal; Tinderbox Texas, The younger brother of Gavin he was there when they took the ranch and has waged a one kid war against the Baxters and thier hands. {So- Outlaw, Fast-3, Gunslinger-2)

Hector Jesus Juan Gonzolaz; Texas, The Secondo of the Neal ranch he has helped Bobby or at least kept him alive till his brother came back. It's said that Gonzo's people was the first Texans, Hecter says the only good thangs that the Gringos brought was the Neals and the Bowie knife {So- Ranch Hand,Strong-2,Tough-2,Wrangler-1}

Scene-1 , Riely La.-Into Jail and a new Companion;
The two ex soldiers had met on the road a hundred miles back, St John at a loss with the destruction of Tall Oaks and Neal eager to get back to Texas and the Rocking N ranch. Gavin convinced his new companion that with the war over that money was to be made with Texas beef, so the two headed west. As soon as the men rode into Riely, Neal knew something was wrong, too quiet and too many men with guns.

Hopeing to just get supplies Neal and St. John walked into the general store but was accosted by 2 men with shotguns, "Well now 2 rebs with sidearms, ain't that a crime Luke" said one a weaselly looking galoot. "I do believe youse right Cal" replied the other . Covered by shotguns the pair was disarmed,managled and marched in front of a 'judge' and senticed to 6 months hard labor in the swamps, and thrown into a cell to await transport.

"I see y'all have made the aquantence of Marlly our estemed Judge, is the guard gone by the way ?" a cultured voice said from the dark, St John nodded yes, starteled to see a man laying on a bunk and chained to the wall by his feet, his hands managled as well. With a flourish the thin man rolled to his feet his bounds just made to look locked, "I was hopeing I had a little time to make my escape but with you two here the wagon to the camp isn't too far behind". Pulling a bent piece of metal out of his pocket he began to work on the men's handcuffs, "Give me a few minutes and I'll have you out of these". "I'm Beuragard Thibiduex of the N'Orleans Thibiduex's and you Sur ?

As the two interduced themselves, Bo picked the lock and told them what was going on " Marlly is a carpetbagger that has a big lumber contract with the Yankees, rather then pay anyone a wage he proclaimed himself Judge and is sending traverler and anyone else to the labor camp in the swamps. The work is long and dangerous and nobody has made it to the end of thier "sentence" if the gators and the moskins don't get ya, your sentence is extended till they do." The three quickly hatched a plan of escape for when the guards came back.

The door opened a short time later when the guard brought thier dinner, "Here's y'alls supper and Thibiduex the Judge said you don't get no last meal before we hang you, you bastard !" Bo wolloped the man up side the head with his handcuffs and pushed him toward St. John who got his gun and pressed it into the guards back. Luckily the other guard was caught flatfooted as Neal plowed into him and knocked him down. "You were to be hung ? asked St John as the door closed on the bound and gaged guards. "O it was a small misunderstanding at the card table is all, I was faster then the deputy and they took umbrage that I was is all. replied Bo " This way gentilemen if you please"

The trio walked into the empty front office to where thier guns were stored, Neal straped on his Walker and looked at the rifle rack. "Hey Henry Lee is that those new Henry repeaters that we've been hearing about" ? Bo tryed the keys and found the one for the rack, "Do y'all want to anvail yourselfs of a new rifle? " he asked. "He means do we want to steal the rifles Sgt." St. John informed Neal at his friends confused look, We might as well be hung for goats then sheep Henry" he said as he grabbed two rifles passing one to St. Cloud and then grabbed a third "Bobby's got a birthday soon".

~To be continued~
__________________


----------

